# 1
,      1  1:    .         :  10  λ  60     ; 
    : 26  10    
006        
         .

----------


## .

.   ,   10     ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

1.      ?
   -     
1.  10.14.   71 -,    
2.  , 1 : 10.1   60. 
   . .     60 .   .    .

----------


## .

?      ,        ,     .
 60   ,  ,  1  60

----------

,  ,   ...     1     ,   ..   ?   ,          ...            
 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## .

,   .       ,    ,

----------

.      ?      ?     ....       ... :Hmm:

----------


## 2007

.

----------


## elenepl

, ,      006? :Redface:      ,    012 .
1.    10  -  26
2.   006 (   ?)
 ? 
     ???    ?     006 (  )?

----------


## .

006.      .

----------


## elenepl

*.*, )))

----------

1 8

----------

